# Aperta la crisi di governo, ufficiale



## 7vinte (8 Agosto 2019)

È ufficiale, aperta la Crisi di Governo. Salvini ha invitato Conte in parlamento (per sfiduciarlo) e ha detto:"andiamo al voto, la maggioranza non c'è più".

*Stasera, in prima serata, oltre ai canali all-news, a fornire aggiornamenti sulla crisi di governo saranno Stasera Italia su Rete 4 ed In Onda su La7.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Agosto 2019)

Salvini è troppo convinto di risuperare quota 30 andando a votare, ma secondo me pecca di ottimismo...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Stasera, in prima serata, oltre ai canali all-news, a fornire aggiornamenti sulla crisi di governo saranno Stasera Italia su Rete 4 ed In Onda su La7.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera, in prima serata, oltre ai canali all-news, a fornire aggiornamenti sulla crisi di governo saranno Stasera Italia su Rete 4 ed In Onda su La7.*


 [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] potresti copiare ed incollare il testo quotato sul primo post? Grazie.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Salvini è troppo convinto di risuperare quota 30 andando a votare, ma secondo me pecca di ottimismo...


Salvini spera, anzi è convinto,che il 5 Stelle faccia alleanza con il PD. Per me non è detto che ci caschino, non perchè credo nella buona fede dei grillini (per me sono tutti uguali, seppur penso che PD e FI siano i peggiori di tutti), ma sarebbe una mossa troppo stupida. Anzi, se il M5S non fa alleanza con nessuno e ritorna all'opposizione con Di Battista nuovo capo politico, potrebbero anche risalire di qualche punto per l'effetto "novità" e recuperare gli elettori delusi da Di Maio.

Far cadere il governo per la Tav è veramente da stupidi. La gente vuole che vengano abbassate le tasse ed aumenti l'occupazione.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Agosto 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Salvini è troppo convinto di risuperare quota 30 andando a votare, ma secondo me pecca di ottimismo...



La lega prenderà il 40, cdx 51/52. Fidati


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La lega prenderà il 40, cdx 51/52. Fidati


Dipende da cosa farà il M5S. Se appoggia il PD o un governo tecnico allora sì, sicurissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2019)

Sono tutti dei pagliacci, devono vergognarsi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La lega prenderà il 40, cdx 51/52. Fidati



la lega divora FI e basta 
poi vogliono sentire la campagna 
fa cadere il governo x un treno inutile 
ok

alla faccia del governiamo x 5 anni x il bene del popolo 
la verità e che stavano arrivando le leggi x la giustizia anti corruzione e la prescrizione


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono tutti dei pagliacci, devono vergognarsi


"Il governo del c4mbiament0".

Servirebbe un Putin o un Farage anche qui, per un vero cambiamento.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la lega divora FI e basta
> poi vogliono sentire la campagna
> fa cadere il governo x un treno inutile
> ok
> ...


E' probabile che anche queste siano tra le cause della imminente (?) caduta. Ricordiamo gli incontri tra Salvini e Berlusconi poco dopo la formazione del governo. Per questo non ho mai votato la Lega, sono ancora troppo vicini a Berlusconi.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Salvini: "Inutile andare avanti, la maggioranza non c'è più".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2019)

Stento a crederci. 
Analizziamo le alternative : 

Cdx unito ? Chi ? La lega non andrà mai a morire con il nano e gli altri cessi di destra. 

Pd? Per l amor di Dio

Non esiste un alternativa a questo governo, la lega da sola non va oltre il 30% ( a discapito dei 5stelle che prenderanno il solito 25%)


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Inutile andare avanti, la maggioranza non c'è più".*


Ridicolo! Questo non vedeva proprio l'ora di far cadere tutto.

Penso che da oggi, l'idea di un possibile cambiamento di questa nazione sia definitivamente tramontata.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ufficiale, aperta la Crisi di Governo. Salvini ha invitato Conte in parlamento (per sfiduciarlo) e ha detto:"andiamo al voto, la maggioranza non c'è più".
> 
> *Stasera, in prima serata, oltre ai canali all-news, a fornire aggiornamenti sulla crisi di governo saranno Stasera Italia su Rete 4 ed In Onda su La7.*



Oh, finalmente Salvini ha raggiunto l' obiettivo che aveva sin dalle Europee ossia fare cadere il governo. Solo che, nonostante tutto, non gli e' riuscito di far staccare la spina ai 5 stelle quindi se ne prenderà tutte le responsabilita'.
Ho idea che rimpiangeremo questo governo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo! Questo non vedeva proprio l'ora di far cadere tutto.
> 
> Penso che da oggi l'idea di un possibile cambiamento di questa nazione sia definitivamente tramontata.



Delusione a mille


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Inutile andare avanti, la maggioranza non c'è più".*


.


----------



## Aron (8 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ufficiale, aperta la Crisi di Governo. Salvini ha invitato Conte in parlamento (per sfiduciarlo) e ha detto:"andiamo al voto, la maggioranza non c'è più".
> 
> *Stasera, in prima serata, oltre ai canali all-news, a fornire aggiornamenti sulla crisi di governo saranno Stasera Italia su Rete 4 ed In Onda su La7.*



Se salta il Governo attuale, potrebbe esserci governo tecnico con Draghi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2019)

Che dio ce la mandi buona.

Spero almeno che il PC riesca ad entrare in parlamento per avere una vera voce sovranista.

Salvini e 5 stelle pagliacci. 
Vediamo se stavolta gli italiani si svegliano o continueranno a vedere la politica come un dogma.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Libero Quotidiano: "Il piano di Salvini è andare in parlamento, al più presto, magari settimana prossima e sfiduciare il premier Conte".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Che dio ce la mandi buona.
> 
> Spero almeno che il PC riesca ad entrare in parlamento per avere una vera voce sovranista.
> 
> ...


Serve un vero leader, basta dare fiducia ai soli partiti, alle democrazie dirette e baggianate varie. Sono i leader che fanno i cambiamenti e la storia. Ma guai a parlare di "uomo solo al comando", sennò è fasc1sm000. Il problema poi è che in Italia abbiamo un sistema parlamentare che non ci permette di avere una maggioranza e siamo anni che andiamo avanti ad inciuci ed alleanze tra partiti che non c'entrano nulla l'uno con l'altro. 

Ed andrà avanti così pure dopo le prossime elezioni, sempre se ci faranno votare.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Per me arriva un bel governo tecnico.

e qui gli italiani li voglio proprio vedere.

Salvini ha fatto una gran cappellata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Per me arriva un bel governo tecnico.
> 
> e qui gli italiani li voglio proprio vedere.
> 
> Salvini ha fatto una gran cappellata.




Il responsabile è solo lui, che delusione.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il responsabile è solo lui, che delusione.



ritorna all'ovile con il centrodestra per nuove elezioni compatti con il centrodestra.

soltanto che il capitano del Papete non ha capito che Mattarella piuttosto che indire nuove elezioni, fa un governo tecnico, o un governo di rimpasto per arrivare a nuove elezioni.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

Il governo tecnico deve essere appoggiato per forza dal M5S. Se succede, Salvini ha fatto centro. Figuratevi se lui non lo sa che le elezioni non sono così scontate.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il governo tecnico deve essere appoggiato per forza dal M5S. Se succede, Salvini ha fatto centro. Figuratevi se lui non lo sa che le elezioni non sono così scontate.



sì, però non può non pensare che molti per questa scelta lo mandano anche a quel paese con le percentuali per delle ipotetiche elezioni. non è che gli può andare sempre win to win.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> ritorna all'ovile con il centrodestra per nuove elezioni compatti con il centrodestra.
> 
> soltanto che il capitano del Papete non ha capito che Mattarella piuttosto che indire nuove elezioni, fa un governo tecnico, o un governo di rimpasto per arrivare a nuove elezioni.



Senza fiducia come lo fa?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Di Maio su Facebook: "Se cade il governo, siamo pronti a nuove elezioni a settembre, perchè delle poltrone non ci interessa nulla. Ma prima che questo accada proporrò a tutte le forze politiche il taglio del numero dei parlamentari".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> sì, però non può non pensare che molti per questa scelta lo mandano anche a quel paese con le percentuali per delle ipotetiche elezioni. non è che gli può andare sempre win to win.


Un 5 Stelle che appoggia un governo tecnico avrebbe più peso mediatico della Lega che fa cadere la maggioranza per la TAV. Sarebbe la morte politica dei grillini, nonchè la sola Lega come alternativa a FI e PD, se alternativa si può definire.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Senza fiducia come lo fa?



io non sono così sicuro che non abbia la fiducia, tra file del M5s come ha ben detto [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]. 
tale movimento che ha molte influenza della sinistra liberista.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

In ogni caso, Salvini si è preso un grosso rischio ed ha fallito nel tentativo di far cadere il governo da parte dei grillini. Vedremo se questi ultimi si faranno autogol.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

O è un modo di eliminare Conte come premier... 

ma qua si va sulla fantapolitica.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Per me arriva un bel governo tecnico.
> 
> e qui gli italiani li voglio proprio vedere.
> 
> Salvini ha fatto una gran cappellata.



Saranno tutti contenti no? Salvinih è fascistahhh no?
C’è gente che ormai vive sui social di salvini solo per insultarlo quindi un governo tecnico che ci spaccherà in 2 sarà bellissimo per questi adoratori della libertà? E lo dico da non votante lega..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Agosto 2019)

"La mia parola e' sacra, il contratto durerà 5 anni" cit.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2019)

ragazzi tranquilli sono tutti d'accordo tra di loro. destra sinistra su giù....

se l'han fatto cadere è perchè ormai doveva cadere. in italia governa la mafia. 
se uno è onesto al governo non ci arriva...

chi mi spiega, che sono ignorante, qual è la scusa usata per farlo cadere e come sono andate le cose?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Luca Morisi, social manager di Salvini, ha condiviso su Facebook un meme con scritto "La parola torna agli italiani". *


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

Salvini ha fregato alla grandissima tutti quanti. La verità è che lui (o meglio Maroni, Zaia, Giorgetti e chi conta davvero in quel partito) ha interesse ZERO a stare al governo, che ad oggi equivale alla lunga ad avere solo rogne data la totale impotenza dell’esecutivo italiano dinanzi a EU, mercati eccetera. A loro interessa esclusivamente governarsi le loro regioni al Nord, in modo da farsi la macro-regione economica simil-Germania e mantenere poltrone, voti, clientele, commissioni e tutto il resto. Il tutto con la complicità del PD, che sta facendo ZERO per fermare questo pericolosissimo progetto (d’altronde devono salvarci dai fascisti cattivi, no? Esattamente come Salvini doveva salvarci dai neri cattivi).
Per quanti riguarda i 5 Stelle










Esatto, il nulla. Dopo 8 anni che stanno in politica il giudizio è: non pervenuti.


----------



## sacchino (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini spera, anzi è convinto,che il 5 Stelle faccia alleanza con il PD. Per me non è detto che ci caschino, non perchè credo nella buona fede dei grillini (per me sono tutti uguali, seppur penso che PD e FI siano i peggiori di tutti), ma sarebbe una mossa troppo stupida. Anzi, se il M5S non fa alleanza con nessuno e ritorna all'opposizione con Di Battista nuovo capo politico, potrebbero anche risalire di qualche punto per l'effetto "novità" e recuperare gli elettori delusi da Di Maio.
> 
> Far cadere il governo per la Tav è veramente da stupidi. La gente vuole che vengano abbassate le tasse ed aumenti l'occupazione.



E' proprio perchè non riesce ad abbassare le tasse che fa cadere il governo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Agosto 2019)

Era ora. Il m5s ha deciso di fare opposizione al suo stesso governo e alla lega da mesi, Salvini ha aspettato fin troppo. Il m5s si è sempre comportato come se fosse in un monocolore ostacolando qualsiasi proposta venisse dalla lega che infatti passava solo con voti di fiducia. Inammissibile la violazione del patto di governo su tasse ed autonomia, intollerabili gli insulti sulle alleanze europee ("salvini alleato con i negazionisti"), allucinanti le prese di posizione di ministri come la trenta, del presidente della Camera fico. Dulcis in fundo la TAV su cui il m5s vota contro il proprio stesso presidente del Consiglio, da comica

Ora al voto, e che governi la vera maggioranza, quella di destra


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Agosto 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Era ora. Il m5s ha deciso di fare opposizione al suo stesso governo e alla lega da mesi, Salvini ha aspettato fin troppo. Il m5s si è sempre comportato come se fosse in un monocolore ostacolando qualsiasi proposta venisse dalla lega che infatti passava solo con voti di fiducia. Inammissibile la violazione del patto di governo su tasse ed autonomia, intollerabili gli insulti sulle alleanze europee ("salvini alleato con i negazionisti"), allucinanti le prese di posizione di ministri come la trenta, del presidente della Camera fico. Dulcis in fundo la TAV su cui il m5s vota contro il proprio stesso presidente del Consiglio, da comica
> 
> Ora al voto, e che governi la vera maggioranza, quella di destra



Boia chi molla


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Edizione Straordinaria TG1, interrotto Don Matteo.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Giorgino al TG1: "Conte tra poco farà un discorso. Si sta discutendo sulla parlamentarizzazzione della crisi".*


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Edizione Straordinaria TG1, interrotto Don Matteo.*



Allora cade sul serio


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Parla Giuseppe Conte!*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Giuseppe Conte: "Ieri sera e questo pomeriggio, Salvini è venuto a parlarmi per interrompere l'esperienza di questo governo".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Ancora Conte: "Farò in modo che questa crisi sia la più trasparente della vita repubblicana. A Salvini non spetterà sciogliere le camere ed è compito suo fare chiarezza sul suo volere.".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Parla Di Maio.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

C'ha una faccia Di Maio, mammamia...


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

Di Maio già in modalità campagna elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Di Maio al TG1: "La Lega ha fatto saltare tutto quando stavamo togliendo le concessioni autostradali alla Benetton e tagliando il numero delle poltrone dei parlamentari". *


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Tutti hanno tradito tutti.

C'è da svegliarsi.


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2019)

E noi votiamo nuovamente lega e grillini! XD

Scherzi a parte, non ho idea di quanto scenderanno in basso i grillini con le nuove elezioni


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Di Maio: "Se la Lega non tiene alle poltrone, allora voti per tagliarle".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

*Zingaretti al telefono al TG1.*


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

La lega prenderà una bella ridimensionata.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> La lega prenderà una bella ridimensionata.


Tutto dipenderà da cosa farà il M5S, ma non penso che Casaleggio (alla fine lui muove i fili) sarà così stupido.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> La lega prenderà una bella ridimensionata.




Ne dubito, finché ci sarà il problema immigrazione sono in una botte di ferro.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, finché ci sarà il problema immigrazione sono in una botte di ferro.


Ovvio che saranno ancora primo partito, l'incognita è se arriveranno al 40%.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, finché ci sarà il problema immigrazione sono in una botte di ferro.



Quella prima o poi come cavallo di battaglia finisce. Molti dell'elettorato aspettavano flat tax, partita iva e riduzione tasse.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2019)

Salvini stavolta ha preso la legnata. Conte ha uscito le palle e ha spiattellato i motivi della crisi di governo. Adesso tutto sarà possibile, vedremo soprattutto quando si voterà, e con che coalizioni. Occhio ai5 stelle con Conte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Agosto 2019)

Conte ha spiegato anche che il suo si alla TAV è stato tradito dai 5s in senato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che saranno ancora primo partito, l'incognita è se arriveranno al 40%.




Arrivano ci arrivano. Resta da vedere come, se solo con fratelli d'italia come immagino vorrebbe Salvini, oppure con l'apporto del berlusca che un 5/6% lo porta sempre a casa.

Con l'apporto di Forza Italia hanno una tolleranza di voti abbastanza ampia.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Che poi si parla dei m5s, ma la lega deve capire cosa voler fare da grande. Perchè dentro nella lega ci sono due correnti una nazionale e una secessionista però europeista, le ultime dichiarazioni di Rinaldi fanno accapponare la pelle nel paragonare sovranismo con europeismo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2019)

c'erano dubbi? Dovrà arrivare la stangata agli Italiani e nessuno ci vuole mettere la faccia. Anche le tempistiche sono perfette, in quanto non c'è tempo per nuove elezioni prima degli impegni autunnali. Governo di transizione con qualche Monti di turno fino alle elezioni in primavera 2020. 

La cosa incredibile è che questo governo si è autodefinito "del cambiamento". Sembrano più vecchi degli Andreotti e Craxi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Quella prima o poi come cavallo di battaglia finisce. Molti dell'elettorato aspettavano flat tax, partita iva e riduzione tasse.



scusami il termine, ma solo un pollo può credere alla flat tax 15%. Oh, poi se la fanno faccio i salti di gioia, ostriche e champagne tutte le sere fino al botto del Paese.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Quella prima o poi come cavallo di battaglia finisce. Molti dell'elettorato aspettavano flat tax, partita iva e riduzione tasse.




In realtà no, perché è un problema ben lontano da una risoluzione reale, soprattutto vedendo come si pongono gli altri partiti sulla questione.

Basta che inizino a ripartire in massa le ong come ai bei tempi, parlare di ius soli e il consenso alla lega sarà sempre blindato e in ascesa. E' un jolly potentissimo, frutto più che altro della miopia degli altri partiti che lasciano gioco facile su questa questione con dichiarazioni deliranti e intenti ancora peggiori


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami il termine, ma solo un pollo può credere alla flat tax 15%. Oh, poi se la fanno faccio i salti di gioia, ostriche e champagne tutte le sere fino al botto del Paese.



Partiamo dal fatto che io non sono un elettore di lega nord. Nel programma c'erano questi punti. Il fatto è molto semplice: puoi andare avanti con il problema immigrazione ma sti *****. I problemi sono molteplici per le piccole medie imprese e per non parlare del lavoro. La gente sta arrivando al punto limite.


----------



## leviatano (8 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà no, perché è un problema ben lontano da una risoluzione reale, soprattutto vedendo come si pongono gli altri partiti sulla questione.
> 
> Basta che inizino a ripartire in massa le ong come ai bei tempi, parlare di ius soli e il consenso alla lega sarà sempre blindato e in ascesa. E' un jolly potentissimo, frutto più che altro della miopia degli altri partiti che lasciano gioco facile su questa questione con dichiarazioni deliranti e intenti ancora peggiori



Stanis, io fino a una certa posso anche farmi andare bene sta cosa e le soluzioni. Ma a me frega fino a un certo punto con bollette e soldi che partono.


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

Speriamo in un governo Lega FDI dove riescano a portare a casa risultati importanti in chiave regole europee. Non vedo altre soluzioni possibili.

Non credo minimamente ad un'uscita dell Euro in tempi brevi. Semplicemente impossibile. Importante comunque liberarsi di decerebrati come Di Maio TOninelli Tria e company.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Conte ha spiegato anche che il suo si alla TAV è stato tradito dai 5s in senato?



Sta cosa infatti è delirante. Si fa finta di niente, ma Conte aveva detto si al Tav. Paradossalmente ad aver sfiduciato il presidente del consiglio è stato il m5s. Poi ora si da contro Salvini che ha preso la palla al balzo, ma Conte aveva detto che il governo era per il Si.

Lo stile di maio in pratica, dire tutto e il contrario di tutto per cercare di accontentare tutti, ma di fatto facendo arrabbiare tutti.

Spero che Di maio sparisca per sempre con questa legislatura e lasci il posto a qualcuno di più serio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal fatto che io non sono un elettore di lega nord. Nel programma c'erano questi punti. Il fatto è molto semplice: puoi andare avanti con il problema immigrazione ma sti *****. I problemi sono molteplici per le piccole medie imprese e per non parlare del lavoro. La gente sta arrivando al punto limite.



ma i voti li predono solo ed esclusivamente per la mediaticizzazione di 4 barche di africani. In un Paese alla fame come il nostro, creare il nemico invasore straniero è il modo migliore per prendere voti. ha sempre funzionato dagli inizi dei giorni. Le idee vanno bene in tempi di boom economico e di illuminismo. Chiedi a un elettore LEga "mi citi una riforma della Lega Nord per l' indipendenza della Padania negli ultimi 25 anni" (il tempo in cui sono stati in Parlamento, il partito più vecchio d'Italia). 

Parlo da non elettore, non voto alle politiche da 10 anni


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio su Facebook: "Se cade il governo, siamo pronti a nuove elezioni a settembre, perchè delle poltrone non ci interessa nulla. Ma prima che questo accada proporrò a tutte le forze politiche il taglio del numero dei parlamentari".*



Si taglio dei parlamentari adesso! bel modo di tentare di rimandare le elezioni....


----------



## vota DC (9 Agosto 2019)

Attilio Befera ex numero uno di Equitalia è il dirigente delle autostrade (i Benetton sono venditori di magliette con amici in politica, sono quasi tutti morti) e ora invece di perdere la concessione sta per papparsi pure Alitalia. Di Maio ha ragione: le magagne sono cominciate con quello.
È una cosa gravissima, per fare un paragone è come se Falcone invece di fare quello che ha fatto avesse fatto un accordo con Riina, ammazzato il presidente Cossiga e le forze parlamentari lo avessero proposto come presidente della repubblica.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Serve un vero leader, basta dare fiducia ai soli partiti, alle democrazie dirette e baggianate varie. Sono i leader che fanno i cambiamenti e la storia. Ma guai a parlare di "uomo solo al comando", sennò è fasc1sm000. Il problema poi è che in Italia abbiamo un sistema parlamentare che non ci permette di avere una maggioranza e siamo anni che andiamo avanti ad inciuci ed alleanze tra partiti che non c'entrano nulla l'uno con l'altro.
> 
> Ed andrà avanti così pure dopo le prossime elezioni, sempre se ci faranno votare.


Il problema non è che il "singolo" significa "fascismo". Il problema è che il singolo non funziona. E in Italia, in particolare, funziona ancora meno.

Serve uno stramaledetto normalissimo GRUPPO di persone, di lavoratori normali, competenti, in buona fede, che facciano i normali ministri. Senza giochetti politici, senza scheletri nell'armadio e senza una continua campagna elettorale.

Non è un caso che si stava imbastendo una possibilità di lavorare quando al governo c'era un gruppo di persone, seppur con Di Maio e Salvini più in vista degli altri.
Appena è uscito fuori il leader maximo Salvino (ma anche prime questioni dopo la vicenda Siri, il problema Lega-Russia) tutto si è accentrato sul nuovo Dio supremo Salvino.

Non si può lavorare seriamente con uno buono a bere solo a bere i cocktail tra i fighetti, uno che per primo non crede all'Italia (vedi Inno di Mameli con le cubiste)...altro che "prima gli italiani"! Ci prendiamo sonoramente per i fondelli

E tutto perché poi? PER UN PAIO DI TELEFONATE PER BLOCCARE DUE BARCHE. Ecco come ha raddoppiato i voti.






Davvero non notate la FOLLIA di tutto ciò? Che bizzarria è?? Questo non si può definire neanche "un modo di fare politica". Che roba è?? che roba è?? Abbiamo perso il senno!

Questo tizio governerà una nazione, ma è assurdo!
Io posso avere piena comprensione delle persone in difficoltà, che letteralmente non sanno a che santi votarsi, e pregano e si appellano al "sovrannaturale" per un pò di conforto. E va bene, ognuno fa quel che può, e trovano paradisiache queste visioni di """"politici"""" che anziché lavorare, letteralmente fanno i listoni coi santi.

...ma tutti gli altri??????? Siamo un popolo di deboli e di schiavi? Nessuno che sappia camminare sulle sue gambe, ed eviti di farsi abbindolare dai Salvino, dalla Wanna Marchi e dai Panzironi!! Tutta gente con in comune il fattore -culto della personalità- quindi idolatria.

Se è così, NON ESISTE essere umano sul pianeta adatto a fare il presidente del consiglio in Italia. E' una nazione miserrima, scientificamente destinata alla contrazione


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa infatti è delirante. Si fa finta di niente, ma Conte aveva detto si al Tav. Paradossalmente ad aver sfiduciato il presidente del consiglio è stato il m5s. Poi ora si da contro Salvini che ha preso la palla al balzo, ma Conte aveva detto che il governo era per il Si.
> 
> Lo stile di maio in pratica, dire tutto e il contrario di tutto per cercare di accontentare tutti, ma di fatto facendo arrabbiare tutti.
> 
> Spero che Di maio sparisca per sempre con questa legislatura e lasci il posto a qualcuno di più serio


il 5 stelle si è mantenuto fedele a quanto detto, che dovevano fare?? No tav ieri, no tav oggi.

Se improvvisamente avessero avallato il sì tav dei vari pd, lega, forza italia cosa si sarebbe detto del 5 stelle?

E' 3 mesi che vengono accusati di fare da scendiletto alla leganord e ora che mantengono quanto detto sono pure i colpevoli?

A questo giro il 5 stelle si è comportato perfettamente. A meno che nel contratto di governo non c'era di fare la tav. In quel caso sono i colpevoli, oltre che incoerenti.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma i voti li predono solo ed esclusivamente per la mediaticizzazione di 4 barche di africani. In un Paese alla fame come il nostro, creare il nemico invasore straniero è il modo migliore per prendere voti. ha sempre funzionato dagli inizi dei giorni. Le idee vanno bene in tempi di boom economico e di illuminismo. Chiedi a un elettore LEga "mi citi una riforma della Lega Nord per l' indipendenza della Padania negli ultimi 25 anni" (il tempo in cui sono stati in Parlamento, il partito più vecchio d'Italia).
> 
> Parlo da non elettore, non voto alle politiche da 10 anni


Nell'America di fine '800, gli irlandesi facevano casini per l'arrivo dei cinesi, perché "ci rubano il lavoro". Un trucco antichissimo, sempre ben sfruttato dal politicante di turno



vota DC ha scritto:


> Attilio Befera ex numero uno di Equitalia è il dirigente delle autostrade (i Benetton sono venditori di magliette con amici in politica, sono quasi tutti morti) e ora invece di perdere la concessione sta per papparsi pure Alitalia. Di Maio ha ragione: le magagne sono cominciate con quello.
> È una cosa gravissima, per fare un paragone è come se Falcone invece di fare quello che ha fatto avesse fatto un accordo con Riina, ammazzato il presidente Cossiga e le forze parlamentari lo avessero proposto come presidente della repubblica.


La questione Benetton è fondamentale, ma percepita come poco rilevante. In pratica, se anche denunci la cosa, nessuno ti ascolta; ovvero = non si spostano voti.

Vedi invece come annunci "la pacchia per i migranti è stra-finita" (frase priva di alcun senso. ignobile nella forma e nel contenuto) come smuovi le pance di centinaia di migliaia di persone.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

Mai visto Conte così, non si è mai esposto così tanto. Ha detto parole pesanti mantenendo la schiena drittissima. Penso di averlo sottovalutato. Conte potrebbe davvero essere un ottimo elemento politico, da inserire in una squadra di governo futura.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che saranno ancora primo partito, l'incognita è se arriveranno al 40%.



ancora ? mai stati come 1° partito 
semmai prima coalizione che è ben differente 
il 1° partito oramai son già 2 votazioni che sono il M5S


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

La TAV s'ha da fare se si vuole progredire. Quindi s'a da fare.

Ma già da tempo. Già dai tempi in cui l'attuale ministro dell'interno girava per le sagre con la maglietta no-tav.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La TAV s'ha da fare se si vuole progredire. Quindi s'a da fare.
> 
> Ma già da tempo. Già dai tempi in cui l'attuale ministro dell'interno girava per le sagre con la maglietta no-tav.



fa senso leggere "progredire" accostata su un opera di 30 anni fa


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> fa senso leggere "progredire" accostata su un opera di 30 anni fa



Ma quali 30 anni che non l'hanno ancora fatta?


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'erano dubbi? Dovrà arrivare la stangata agli Italiani e nessuno ci vuole mettere la faccia. Anche le tempistiche sono perfette, in quanto non c'è tempo per nuove elezioni prima degli impegni autunnali. Governo di transizione con qualche Monti di turno fino alle elezioni in primavera 2020.
> 
> La cosa incredibile è che questo governo si è autodefinito "del cambiamento". Sembrano più vecchi degli Andreotti e Craxi


E se l'intenzione fosse quella di far scattare l'aumento dell'IVA al 25,2%, cosa che avrebbe poche ripercussioni su quella parte di elettorato che tanto l'IVA non la paga, e poi fare la flat tax mettendo a copertura nuove clausole di salvaguardia? 
Sarebbe un uno-due devastante per il Paese.
Per evitare l'aumento dell'IVA servono circa venti miliardi e non so chi possa aver voglia di mettere la firma su una manovra sanguinosa. D'altro canto, se si votasse a ottobre, la questione passerebbe al prossimo governo, al quale tutti i protagonisti ambiscono. Un bel rebus.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Ma quali 30 anni che non l'hanno ancora fatta?



si ma la TAV è irrilevante, è la semplice scusa che ha usato Salvini per far saltare il governo. In Autunno, dopo le promesse del " meno tasse per tutti" bisognerà fare la legge di bilancio 2020, e mancano la bellezza di 25/30 miliardi". 

Preparatevi al governo tecnico o ad almeno 7/8 mesi senza governo.


----------



## cris (9 Agosto 2019)

Cosa pretendiamo da un troglodita che bacia il rosario in tv o va al pappete beach a fare il dj? il ministro dell'interno


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Cosa pretendiamo da un troglodita che bacia il rosario in tv o va al pappete beach a fare il dj? il ministro dell'interno



Quello che non hanno ancora capito quelli come te che sono contro Salvini è che continuando a parlare così di lui, Salvini non solo non perde voti ma probabilmente ne guadagna anche...


----------



## cris (9 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello che non hanno ancora capito quelli come te che sono contro Salvini è che continuando a parlare così di lui, Salvini non solo non perde voti ma probabilmente ne guadagna anche...



"Quelli come te", guarda che non me ne frega niente di stare a fare le crociate contro Salvini, sto sottolineando il fatto che mi mette in imbarazzo un ministro che si comporta cosi, facendo post con cose tipo "bacioni", cioè ma che livelli sono? mah. Farei lo stesso commento anche se al suo posto ci fosse un altro di qualsiasi colore politico.

Certo che dar voti a chi si comporta in maniera trash non vedo come possa esser un vanto, questo vale in generale per qualsiasi politico eh.


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello che non hanno ancora capito quelli come te che sono contro Salvini è che continuando a parlare così di lui, Salvini non solo non perde voti ma probabilmente ne guadagna anche...



serio?


----------



## kYMERA (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Ma quali 30 anni che non l'hanno ancora fatta?



E' stata studiata 30 anni fa e già 30 anni fa si parlava di essere in ritardo sulla realizzazione. Fatti due conti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' stata studiata 30 anni fa e già 30 anni fa si parlava di essere in ritardo sulla realizzazione. Fatti due conti.



Come può essere ancora attuale un opera che è stata progettata 30 anni fa ? 

Palese e ridicolo il pretesto di Salvini per far saltare il governo. Che delusione.


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' stata studiata 30 anni fa e già 30 anni fa si parlava di essere in ritardo sulla realizzazione. Fatti due conti.



Quindi il progetto è rimasto invariato? Non l'hanno aggiornato? Allora complimenti alla lega per impuntarsi su qualcosa di sbagliato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Ma quali 30 anni che non l'hanno ancora fatta?



BHO che te ridi ? forse nn sai che già 30 anni dicevano sulla TAV 
"dobbiamo fare in fretta nel completarla " 30 anni fa eh.. 
il progetto della TAV e i lavori hanno + anni di me !!! 
"progresso" 
e come dire che la panda è la nuova frontiera dell auto LOL


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma la TAV è irrilevante, è la semplice scusa che ha usato Salvini per far saltare il governo. In Autunno, dopo le promesse del " meno tasse per tutti" bisognerà fare la legge di bilancio 2020, e mancano la bellezza di 25/30 miliardi".
> 
> Preparatevi al governo tecnico o ad almeno 7/8 mesi senza governo.



che sia una scusa è innegabile 
xkè stavano arrivando il sodo
taglio dei senatori - prescrizione - lotta alla corruzione 
e un certo nano e penso anche Matteo nn piacciono questi provvedimenti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Quindi il progetto è rimasto invariato? Non l'hanno aggiornato? Allora complimenti alla lega per impuntarsi su qualcosa di sbagliato.



e un treno.. che aggiornamenti devono fare ?
quello che è cambiato e che una volta viaggiavano + merci 
ora invece regna la miseria.. alias è inutile 
oltre al fatto che viaggiano in un altro modo adesso le merci.. 
30 anni e quasi mezzo secolo.. mica spiccioli


----------



## First93 (9 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'erano dubbi? Dovrà arrivare la stangata agli Italiani e nessuno ci vuole mettere la faccia. Anche le tempistiche sono perfette, in quanto non c'è tempo per nuove elezioni prima degli impegni autunnali. Governo di transizione con qualche Monti di turno fino alle elezioni in primavera 2020.
> 
> La cosa incredibile è che questo governo si è autodefinito "del cambiamento". Sembrano più vecchi degli Andreotti e Craxi



In poche righe hai detto tutto, c'è bisogno del Monti di turno che aumenti l'IVA. Secondo me neanche Salvini vuole le elezioni adesso, con che faccia poi farebbe 20/30 mld di manovra? Meglio le urne in primavera, dopo che quei cattivoni/buonisti del governo tecnico avranno approvato una manovra lacrime e sangue.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2019)

*La Lega annuncia una Mozione di Sfiducia al Governo al Senato per formalizzare la Crisi *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> In poche righe hai detto tutto, c'è bisogno del Monti di turno che aumenti l'IVA. Secondo me neanche Salvini vuole le elezioni adesso, con che faccia poi farebbe 20/30 mld di manovra? Meglio le urne in primavera, dopo che quei cattivoni/buonisti del governo tecnico avranno approvato una manovra lacrime e sangue.



con aumento dell iva noi italiani dovremmo agire come i francesi 
xkè qui veramente molte famiglie nn campano..
già adesso fanno fatica ad arrivare a fine mese

vuol dire solo collasso 
Grecia bis made italy


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e un treno.. che aggiornamenti devono fare ?
> quello che è cambiato e che una volta viaggiavano + merci
> ora invece regna la miseria.. alias è inutile
> oltre al fatto che viaggiano in un altro modo adesso le merci..
> 30 anni e quasi mezzo secolo.. mica spiccioli



eh sì, è solo un treno... io non sarei capace di progettare un treno, tu sì evidentemente, per cui è uno scherzo
forse se i treni fossero più veloci la merce tornerebbe su rotaia, no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Agosto 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> il 5 stelle si è mantenuto fedele a quanto detto, che dovevano fare?? No tav ieri, no tav oggi.
> 
> Se improvvisamente avessero avallato il sì tav dei vari pd, lega, forza italia cosa si sarebbe detto del 5 stelle?
> 
> ...



Io ho semplicemente visto una giravolta fatta per non perdere la faccia appunto. Scusami, se Conte, presidente indicato dal m5s dice che il governo è per il si alla tav, c'avrà parlato col m5s no? Avrà parlato coi ministri? C'avrà parlato con Di Maio prima di fare quella dichiarazione?

Poi di maio se ne esce dicendo tutto e il contrario di tutto proprio per non perdere la faccia. Come sempre d'altronde. Conte non si sarebbe mai esposto in quel modo se non avesse avuto l'appoggio del partito che l'ha nominato.

E' chiaro che l'idea era che passasse il si al tav, col m5s che vota no per lavarsi la faccia davanti alla gente e fare la figura di quelli che mantengono la parola. Strategia già usate altre volte in passato dai classici partiti. Voto no per far vedere che sono diverso, ma sapendo bene che i miei voti non sono fondamentali e il provvedimento passerà uguale.

Quello che non si aspettavano è che salvini usasse sta boiata come pretesto per far cadere il governo.


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La Lega annuncia una Mozione di Sfiducia al Governo al Senato per formalizzare la Crisi *



il circo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> il circo



no dai, lui lo fa per il bene degli italiani e per la vergine Maria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Mamma mia Di Maio che improvvisato incapace..per fortuna non è più ricandidabile, intendo per gli elettori 5S che almeno avranno altro da votare..

Si è fatto portare a spasso da salvini per 12 mesi perdendo metà dei consensi, appena ottenuto quanto interessava alla Lega salvini ha fatto saltare il banco e adesso vuole passare ad incassare le fiches..

Sto tonto manco la dignità dio far saltare lui il governo ha mantenuto..così adesso gioco facile per tutti i politici dire che i 5S non volevano andare a casa per non perdere le poltrone..


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente visto una giravolta fatta per non perdere la faccia appunto. Scusami, se Conte, presidente indicato dal m5s dice che il governo è per il si alla tav, c'avrà parlato col m5s no? Avrà parlato coi ministri? C'avrà parlato con Di Maio prima di fare quella dichiarazione?
> 
> Poi di maio se ne esce dicendo tutto e il contrario di tutto proprio per non perdere la faccia. Come sempre d'altronde. Conte non si sarebbe mai esposto in quel modo se non avesse avuto l'appoggio del partito che l'ha nominato.
> 
> ...


Che Salvini avesse intenzione di far cadere il governo se lo aspettavano. Non a caso è di poche settimane fa l'ideona di Di Maio sul "mandato zero"facepalm, per aggirare il vincolo del limite dei due mandati che i 5 stelle si sono fissati come regola.

Sul discorso delle giravolte, direi che è meglio stendere un velo pietoso. Se tutti usassero il parametro della coerenza prima di dare il proprio voto a qualcuno, ci sarebbe affluenza allo 0% in tutte le elezioni politiche. Il mio contributo in tal senso lo sto dando da anni, ma evidentemente la stragrande maggioranza è più interessata alle promesse che alla credibilità politica di chi le fa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> eh sì, è solo un treno... io non sarei capace di progettare un treno, tu sì evidentemente, per cui è uno scherzo
> forse se i treni fossero più veloci la merce tornerebbe su rotaia, no?




Caro mio prima di rispondermi così 
fai una bella cosa ti informi 
perché non è possibile dopo anni e anni di assedio in tv e tg con le sillabe "TAV alta velocità Torino Lione" 
tu te ne esca con questa perla... ma perché? alta velocità è inclusa ma rimane passata x altri motivi 
come numeri di merci in giro e percorso ormai superato in termini di vantaggi 
e nel farlo fanno pure un danno alla popolazione e minimo ambientale 

per non parlare che i treni deragliano piuttosto frequentemente oggi giorno 
per mancanza di manutenzione e errori umani.. pensa con alta velocità dove c sono + bisogni 

detto questo mi meraviglio che si guardi il dito (TAV/scusa) e non la Luna 

basta non parlo + di questa opera surclassata e inutile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente visto una giravolta fatta per non perdere la faccia appunto. Scusami, se Conte, presidente indicato dal m5s dice che il governo è per il si alla tav, c'avrà parlato col m5s no? Avrà parlato coi ministri? C'avrà parlato con Di Maio prima di fare quella dichiarazione?
> 
> Poi di maio se ne esce dicendo tutto e il contrario di tutto proprio per non perdere la faccia. Come sempre d'altronde. Conte non si sarebbe mai esposto in quel modo se non avesse avuto l'appoggio del partito che l'ha nominato.
> 
> ...



oh lo so adesso che l ha nominato solo Di Maio e Salvini doverà ? in tv come al solito ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Di Maio che improvvisato incapace..per fortuna non è più ricandidabile, intendo per gli elettori 5S che almeno avranno altro da votare..
> 
> Si è fatto portare a spasso da salvini per 12 mesi perdendo metà dei consensi, appena ottenuto quanto interessava alla Lega salvini ha fatto saltare il banco e adesso vuole passare ad incassare le fiches..
> 
> Sto tonto manco la dignità dio far saltare lui il governo ha mantenuto..così adesso gioco facile per tutti i politici dire che i 5S non volevano andare a casa per non perdere le poltrone..



ok fare cadere il Governo è un vantaggio XD 
se poi x questo aumenta IVA non vedo l ora di vedere i caroselli pro Salvini


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Caro mio prima di rispondermi così
> fai una bella cosa ti informi
> perché non è possibile dopo anni e anni di assedio in tv e tg con le sillabe "TAV alta velocità Torino Lione"
> tu te ne esca con questa perla... ma perché? alta velocità è inclusa ma rimane passata x altri motivi
> ...



vabbè allora gli aerei cascano, i tir fanno incidenti e le navi affondano.
chiudiamo qui che è meglio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> no dai, lui lo fa per il bene degli italiani e per la vergine Maria.



Ma ci rendiamo conto? Questo al grido "prima gli italiani" "migranti cattivi" e "viva la Vergine Maria" e NIENT'ALTRO, è nella posizione di provare il colpo e governare il paese…son stufo del mio lavoro secondo me se andassi in TV e promettessi che l'Italia vincerà i mondiali e f.ga per tutti avrei qualche chance pure io


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ok fare cadere il Governo è un vantaggio XD
> se poi x questo aumenta IVA non vedo l ora di vedere i caroselli pro Salvini



Salvini mantiene la sua rotta con i suoi elettori..il resto conta poco alle urne..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto? Questo al grido "prima gli italiani" "migranti cattivi" e "viva la Vergine Maria" e NIENT'ALTRO, è nella posizione di provare il colpo e governare il paese…son stufo del mio lavoro secondo me se andassi in TV e promettessi che l'Italia vincerà i mondiali e f.ga per tutti avrei qualche chance pure io



Incredibile come invece gli italiani non votino gente che ha come slogan: prima l'europa, ius soli e poi altre parole vuote tipo lavoro, istruzione, sanità...e poi ti accorgi che hanno governato 8 anni senza fare NULLA...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2019)

Scusate, dal basso della mia ignoranza vorrei dire una cosa.

Secondo me l'errore non c'è stato adesso, da qualsiasi parte politica. L'errore è stato commesso a monte, quando hanno stipulato il contratto. Che poi certe valutazioni non le abbiano volute fare, per stupidità o malafede, questo non saprei.

Dovrebbero sapere tutti benissimo che è impossibile andare d'accordo quando si è su posizioni molto diverse. Quando hanno deciso di fare il contratto, dovevano anche stabilire le regole di ingaggio.

Anzitutto, si trovavano d'accordo sui punti comuni, ok.

Poi, negoziavano sui punti in contraddittorio. Tu dai una cosa a me, io ne dò una a te. Fine.

Sui punti sui quali non c'era accordo, si rimettevano al parere dell'arbitro e delle commissioni. Una volta stabilito che l'arbitro ha preso una decisione, si vota tutti compatti, anche se col mal di pancia. Che ci stava a fare Conte, l'arbitro?

E tutto questo, ben dichiarato ed esposto, con chiarezza, in modo da evitare polemiche. Invece sono andati avanti alla viva il parroco, facendo come gli struzzi. Sarà semplicistico ed ingenuo, ma mi sembra l'unica premessa per un rapporto duraturo. Se non ci sono regole, è evidente che la battaglia viene fuori.

In particolare, sulla TAV, si potevano pronunciare da subito sul fatto che ci sarebbe stata una indagine, e che sarebbe stato tutto deciso super-partes. Non venitemi a dire che non si sarebbero messi insieme solo per questo fatto. Se poi si vuole andare per forza allo scontro, allora la TAV vale zero. In ogni caso hanno sbagliato i 5s, visto che l'arbitro Conte era per il sì. Poteva essere ampiamente previsto mesi fa uno scenario del genere.


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> serio?



Serissimo. Ìnsultare gli avversari in qualsiasi campo non solo in politica porta solo a rafforzare gli stessi. Poi continuare a parlare del fatto che era in spiaggia anche a fare il dj nel suo tempo libero lo fa identificare come una persona normale agli occhi dell'italiano medio....e Lui ci guadagna...


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Di Maio che improvvisato incapace..per fortuna non è più ricandidabile, intendo per gli elettori 5S che almeno avranno altro da votare..
> 
> Si è fatto portare a spasso da salvini per 12 mesi perdendo metà dei consensi, appena ottenuto quanto interessava alla Lega salvini ha fatto saltare il banco e adesso vuole passare ad incassare le fiches..
> 
> Sto tonto manco la dignità dio far saltare lui il governo ha mantenuto..così adesso gioco facile per tutti i politici dire che i 5S non volevano andare a casa per non perdere le poltrone..



Eh no, lo strappo è opera di Salvini. Bisogna rimarcare i fatti nel bene e nel male.
Qui l'unico a guadagnarci è Salvini che fa all-in su diventare primo ministro.
Io glielo auguro, lo voglio vedere alla prova dei fatti.
Vomitevole resta il pretesto, esercitare mageggi politici sulle opere pubbliche.


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come invece gli italiani non votino gente che ha come slogan: prima l'europa, ius soli e poi altre parole vuote tipo lavoro, istruzione, sanità...e poi ti accorgi che hanno governato 8 anni senza fare NULLA...



Guarda che non esiste solo il bianco o il nero, se non piace il Salvini Nazionale non significa matematicamente parteggiare per il PD o +Europa anzi. Si può avere orientamenti similari ma criticarne l'attuatore, approvare soluzioni più miti o metodi più intelligenti di operare, le variabili sono centinaia...si casca nel tranello (voluto) di dover per forza sostenere una fazione ed insultare/schifare quella opposta...i contenuti e soprattutto i FATTI non contano più nulla e mediazione e compromesso che formano o dovrebbero quantomeno l'arte della politica sono cosa ormai sconosciuta..


----------



## Heaven (9 Agosto 2019)

Piuttosto che avere quel troglodita di Salvini solo al governo, meglio governo tecnico o 5S+PD


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusate, dal basso della mia ignoranza vorrei dire una cosa.
> 
> Secondo me l'errore non c'è stato adesso, da qualsiasi parte politica. L'errore è stato commesso a monte, quando hanno stipulato il contratto. Che poi certe valutazioni non le abbiano volute fare, per stupidità o malafede, questo non saprei.
> 
> ...


Hai sintetizzato 70 anni di politica italiana.
Escludendo la legislatura in corso, dal 1948 al 2018 ci sono state 17 legislature con 65 governi(SESSANTACINQUE!): in pratica una media di quasi 4 governi a legislatura. Nessun governo è durato per 5 anni. In soli due casi, 1948-1953 con De Gasperi e 2001-2006 con Berlusconi, la carica di Presidente del consiglio è stata ricoperta dalla stessa persona, ma anche in quei casi ci furono rimpasti di governo(quindi tecnicamente governi diversi). 
Bisogna aggiungere altro?

Ah, a proposito delle storture della democrazia rappresentativa di cui si parlava qualche giorno fa. La lega ha 123 deputati su 630 e 58 senatori sui 315 elettivi...


----------



## vota DC (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come invece gli italiani non votino gente che ha come slogan: prima l'europa, ius soli e poi altre parole vuote tipo lavoro, istruzione, sanità...e poi ti accorgi che hanno governato 8 anni senza fare NULLA...



Hanno fatto anche troppo: a loro sono riuscite le porcherie che Berlusconi neanche aveva il coraggio di proporre. Robe che se ci fosse stato qualcuno a proporle durante la guerra fredda avrebbero dato ragione alle BR se li gambizzavano.
Comunque hai centrato il problema. I 5s sono pischelli senza esperienza, gli espertoni (media e sinistra) da 40 anni lì per attaccare salvini lo dipingono come uno stakanovista che rimpatria gente ogni giorno come se fosse una cosa negativa....è come se Hitler fosse stato attaccato politicamente perché aveva ridotto a zero la disoccupazione!
Non è questione di incapacità, è totale estraniazione dal mondo, tra l'altro accusano gli altri di essere isolati...ma come proprio loro sono passati da prodi grande boss dell'Europa all'incarico di lettura veline!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Guarda che non esiste solo il bianco o il nero, se non piace il Salvini Nazionale non significa matematicamente parteggiare per il PD o +Europa anzi. Si può avere orientamenti similari ma criticarne l'attuatore, approvare soluzioni più miti o metodi più intelligenti di operare, le variabili sono centinaia...si casca nel tranello (voluto) di dover per forza sostenere una fazione ed insultare/schifare quella opposta...i contenuti e soprattutto i FATTI non contano più nulla e mediazione e compromesso che formano o dovrebbero quantomeno l'arte della politica sono cosa ormai sconosciuta..



Intendevo rispondere al tuo commento, sottolineando come gli italiani non è che sono beoti se votano salvini..è che come sempre abbiamo da una parte la feccia e dall'altra il letamaio..poveri noi che non abbiamo alternative..

E come il discorso che per anni ho fatto a molti amici stranieri, quando mi chiedevano come fosse possibile che gli italiani votassero ancora berlusconi...la mia risposta era sempre: se sapeste chi c'è contro di lui, votereste silvio anche voi..

Vedi negli states, gli stessi che hanno eletto 2 volte obama hanno dovuto votare trump dato che l'alternativa era una vecchia cornuta incapace


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto anche troppo: a loro sono riuscite le porcherie che Berlusconi neanche aveva il coraggio di proporre. Robe che se ci fosse stato qualcuno a proporle durante la guerra fredda avrebbero dato ragione alle BR se li gambizzavano.
> Comunque hai centrato il problema. I 5s sono pischelli senza esperienza, gli espertoni (media e sinistra) da 40 anni lì per attaccare salvini lo dipingono come uno stakanovista che rimpatria gente ogni giorno come se fosse una cosa negativa....è come se Hitler fosse stato attaccato politicamente perché aveva ridotto a zero la disoccupazione!
> Non è questione di incapacità, è totale estraniazione dal mondo, tra l'altro accusano gli altri di essere isolati...ma come proprio loro sono passati da prodi grande boss dell'Europa all'incarico di lettura veline!



Io so solo che se ancora ancora potrei sopportare un Pd a trazione Renzi davvero ho il voltastomaco ad un PD a trazione zingaretti..un politico di vecchia scuola sinistrorsa per cui l'Italia va sminuita e svenduta a chiunque sia straniero..prima era l'URSS, poi fallita quella, la sinistra è diventata pro UE..l'importante è solo togliere agli italiani la governance in cambio di "prestigio politico personale"..hai presente no gli stimati personaggi tipo Monti, Prodi, Amato etc...ecco, da sempre chi è pronto a svendere l'Italia è stimatissimo all'estero..strano..


----------



## cris (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intendevo rispondere al tuo commento, sottolineando come gli italiani non è che sono beoti se votano salvini..è che come sempre abbiamo da una parte la feccia e dall'altra il letamaio..poveri noi che non abbiamo alternative..
> 
> E come il discorso che per anni ho fatto a molti amici stranieri, quando mi chiedevano come fosse possibile che gli italiani votassero ancora berlusconi...la mia risposta era sempre: se sapeste chi c'è contro di lui, votereste silvio anche voi..
> 
> Vedi negli states, gli stessi che hanno eletto 2 volte obama hanno dovuto votare trump dato che l'alternativa era una vecchia cornuta incapace



Sul fatto che ci sia un accozzaglia di partiti o partititi da far accapponare la pelle mi trovi d'accordo, sono tutti delle mummie o inconsistenti o proprio in malafede collusi.

Il dato che tuttavia emerge è che in italia vince il trash regolarmente, prima berlusconi con le mignotte, i razzi, i bunga bunga e i vari dell'utri invischiati con cosa nostra, ora col dj del papete che se fosse per lui Siri sarebbe ancora al suo posto "na brava persona cit.", nonostante sia in guai giudiziari per tangenti dalla mafia.

Ma va tutto bene, evidentemente gli italiani adorano queste figure, ora il sempliciotto "pane e salame" che balla al papete beach e che va in tv con il rosario tira parecchio, fa niente se i principali consiglieri vanno a prender tangenti in sicilia e a mosca, non fa niente se a parte la guerra con le ong (lecita) non ha combinato niente. per altro gli sbarchi proseguono, ma passa tutto sotto traccia.

Ma la vera domanda è: una nazione come l'italia, che fa parte del G7, ai vertici delle classifiche europee di produzione e industria, davvero deve essere comandata da uno statista del genere? ma Salvini è un politico serio con cui presentarsi agli occhi del mondo? Mi ricorda il Trota... mah...


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

La Meloni si è incazzata perché Salvini vuole correre da solo


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che ci sia un accozzaglia di partiti o partititi da far accapponare la pelle mi trovi d'accordo, sono tutti delle mummie o inconsistenti o proprio in malafede collusi.
> 
> Il dato che tuttavia emerge è che in italia vince il trash regolarmente, prima berlusconi con le mignotte, i razzi, i bunga bunga e i vari dell'utri invischiati con cosa nostra, ora col dj del papete che se fosse per lui Siri sarebbe ancora al suo posto "na brava persona cit.", nonostante sia in guai giudiziari per tangenti dalla mafia.
> 
> ...



Scusami, concordo su tutto il tuo discorso però per favore non mettere la parola statista accanto a Salvini. Quest' ultimo al massimo e' un politicante e la parola statista non merita di essere dileggiata affiancata ad un soggetto simile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente visto una giravolta fatta per non perdere la faccia appunto. Scusami, se Conte, presidente indicato dal m5s dice che il governo è per il si alla tav, c'avrà parlato col m5s no? Avrà parlato coi ministri? C'avrà parlato con Di Maio prima di fare quella dichiarazione?
> 
> Poi di maio se ne esce dicendo tutto e il contrario di tutto proprio per non perdere la faccia. Come sempre d'altronde. Conte non si sarebbe mai esposto in quel modo se non avesse avuto l'appoggio del partito che l'ha nominato.
> 
> ...


OK capisco. 
Conte avrà certamente parlato con Di Maio, che semplicemente può avergli detto che il suo partito è fedele al no. Ma non per forza per salvare la faccia, mi pare abbiano detto di tutto riguardo al no. Voglio dire, credono davvero che non serva. Pur sapendo del sì di massa opposto, uno può avere la libertà di dire no. 

Poi su Salvini è chiara a tutti l intenzione, tant'è che Conte lo ha vistosamente sbugiardato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> vabbè allora gli aerei cascano, i tir fanno incidenti e le navi affondano.
> chiudiamo qui che è meglio.



già chiudiamola qui
non si sa mai che dopo avermi deriso che opera ha 30 anni 
e ribattuto che aggiornamento sarebbe alta velocità 
dopo ogni santissima volta lo dicevano che c era già nel progetto 
ma la cosa non cambia... visto che è superato x altri motivi 

evitiamo altre castronerie.. poi come se la manutenzione non fosse un problema 
non stanno dietro a dei comunissimi treni.. pensa alta velocità che necessità + controlli 
cosa vuol dire nominare tutti gli incidenti ? quelli capitano e il come il problema 
e sopratutto la frequenza di questi ultimi tempi.. ed uno dei punti negativi sulla TAV 
non so... noto un dislivello di saputello e un minimo di strafottenza
da chi finora le ha sparate grosse.. ma forse mi sbaglio


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intendevo rispondere al tuo commento, sottolineando come gli italiani non è che sono beoti se votano salvini..è che come sempre abbiamo da una parte la feccia e dall'altra il letamaio..poveri noi che non abbiamo alternative..
> 
> E come il discorso che per anni ho fatto a molti amici stranieri, quando mi chiedevano come fosse possibile che gli italiani votassero ancora berlusconi...la mia risposta era sempre: se sapeste chi c'è contro di lui, votereste silvio anche voi..
> 
> Vedi negli states, gli stessi che hanno eletto 2 volte obama hanno dovuto votare trump dato che l'alternativa era una vecchia cornuta incapace



ah perdonami ho frainteso completamente il senso della tua risposta...purtroppo è la triste realtà, speriamo emerga qualche figura che riesca a restituire credibilità a questo paese


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Serissimo. Ìnsultare gli avversari in qualsiasi campo non solo in politica porta solo a rafforzare gli stessi. Poi continuare a parlare del fatto che era in spiaggia anche a fare il dj nel suo tempo libero lo fa identificare come una persona normale agli occhi dell'italiano medio....e Lui ci guadagna...



questo pare "tifo" e purtroppo credo che sia uno dei grandi problemi che ha Italia 
cioè tifare x partito preso... ma credo visto i numeri del PD che stia passando questa brutta moda

almeno lo spero


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedi negli states, gli stessi che hanno eletto 2 volte obama hanno dovuto votare trump dato che l'alternativa era una vecchia cornuta incapace


alternativa era una guerra mondiale immediata 
visto che la pazza voleva mettere il divieto di volo sulla Siria 
senza nemmeno avere il permesso di volo di quest ultima tra l altro a differenza dei Russi..
ma gli USA poco importa.. le leggi con loro nn valgono


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> già chiudiamola qui
> non si sa mai che dopo avermi deriso che opera ha 30 anni
> e ribattuto che aggiornamento sarebbe alta velocità
> dopo ogni santissima volta lo dicevano che c era già nel progetto
> ...



scusa, non capisco una beata mazza di quello che scrivi


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2019)

se non ci mettiamo in testa che regalare soldi ai nullafacenti per beccare dei voti ci porterà sempre più giù, non se ne uscirà mai.
extracomunitari, disoccupazioni di lavoratori in nero, finti invalidi, reddito di cittadinanza.

inutile litigare tra noi morti di fame su chi èmeno peggio solo per portare avanti il nostro tifo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> scusa, non capisco una beata mazza di quello che scrivi



che non capisci una mazza l avevo capito come i tuoi modi garbati 

Mr simpatia in tutte le tue risposte 
(risposte si fa x dire )


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2019)

Io fossi in Casaleggio, mi giocherei l'ultima carta per le prossime elezioni: Beppe Grillo candidato premier con un programma di ultradestra e slogan a suon di "vaffa" verso Merkel, Macron e compagnia. Almeno il tutto sarebbe coerente con lo show che sta avvenendo fino ad ora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che ci sia un accozzaglia di partiti o partititi da far accapponare la pelle mi trovi d'accordo, sono tutti delle mummie o inconsistenti o proprio in malafede collusi.
> 
> Il dato che tuttavia emerge è che in italia vince il trash regolarmente, prima berlusconi con le mignotte, i razzi, i bunga bunga e i vari dell'utri invischiati con cosa nostra, ora col dj del papete che se fosse per lui Siri sarebbe ancora al suo posto "na brava persona cit.", nonostante sia in guai giudiziari per tangenti dalla mafia.
> 
> ...



Lo so, però se l'alternativa è Zingaretti, che avrà anche la faccia da professore delle medie ma poi non vede l'ora di far fare i propri bisogni a chiunque sulla testa dell'Italia, francamente non so cosa sia peggio..non lo so davvero..

Purtroppo il PD zingarettiano è l'evoluzione di quella corrente che ha sempre odiato l'italia, considerando gli italiani incapaci di autogovernarsi e quindi da svendere prima ai sovietici, poi agli europei dei professori crucchi..

Sta gente è un cancro del paese perché dentro di loro sono esterofili


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

Ecco qua:

*Crisi governo, Renzi: “Mi rimetto in campo. Basta fare i fighetti, è il momento della battaglia”*

Scontatissimo. Fonzie viene strategicamente fatto sparire dopo il danno d'immagine (referendum, Tiziano Renzi etc). Allora viene messo "in pausa", tentano di ripulirlo con i programmini culturali su Firenze, aspettando che la gente dimentichi. 
Mi gioco la testa che sono strategie studiate. In politica l'immagine è tutto, Salvino lo sa bene: non facendo nulla, in 12 mesi ha raddoppiato i voti, semplicemente twittando le parole giuste.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> no dai, lui lo fa per il bene degli italiani e per la vergine Maria.


Che poi non è solo ignoranza e scorrettezza nel raccattare voti (listando santi a caso, guardando il cielo (???)).
Ci sono le resistenze alle dimissioni di Siri, i 49 milioni. O, dichiarazione di pochi giorni fa :

*Salvini: "Ci chiedono di superare l'abuso d'ufficio". Da Fontana a Rixi: ecco i leghisti indagati.*

*Salvini getta la maschera e parla come Berlusconi: “Riformare la giustizia, non è repubblica giudiziaria”*

E poi, sempre quel tasto:







Oggi Salvini dice "niente vecchio, mi candido da solo" forte della massa che lo idolatra, ma 12 mesi fa si è candidato insieme a Berlusconi.
E anche se la Lega si presentasse da sola, sarebbe solo apparenza: vincendo le elezioni, TUTTI i favori ai compagni di merende resterebbero in gioco. Berluscone è un megalomane clinico, non lo metterai mai da parte. Salvino resta compare di quella gente. Lui è quella gente.

Il Ministro dell'interno contro il reato per abuso d'ufficio. Nuovo record di degrado.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che ci sia un accozzaglia di partiti o partititi da far accapponare la pelle mi trovi d'accordo, sono tutti delle mummie o inconsistenti o proprio in malafede collusi.
> 
> Il dato che tuttavia emerge è che in italia vince il trash regolarmente, prima berlusconi con le mignotte, i razzi, i bunga bunga e i vari dell'utri invischiati con cosa nostra, ora col dj del papete che se fosse per lui Siri sarebbe ancora al suo posto "na brava persona cit.", nonostante sia in guai giudiziari per tangenti dalla mafia.
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che se dici che -forse, potrebbe darsi che- gli italiani siano mediamente ignoranti quanto il politico che viene votato, in cui ci si rispecchia, vieni accusati di anti-italianismo.

Ce lo possiamo chiedere senza polemica? Ma può darsi che il "popolo italiano" non sia poi così eccellente? Non c'entra nulla avercela con il proprio popolo, è solo un constatare come potrebbero stare le cose.

Lo rimetto perché è una cosa curiosa:






A parte i 60 commenti di gente sconvolta come me sotto al video, tutti gli altri trovano sensato questo video?

A me di giorno in giorno il dubbio viene. Se è come penso, non serviranno le prossime elezioni, e neanche quelle del 2024, e neanche quelle del 2030


Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami, concordo su tutto il tuo discorso però per favore non mettere la parola statista accanto a Salvini. Quest' ultimo al massimo e' un politicante e la parola statista non merita di essere dileggiata affiancata ad un soggetto simile.


Penso l'abbia scritto in maniera ironica


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> che non capisci una mazza l avevo capito come i tuoi modi garbati
> 
> Mr simpatia in tutte le tue risposte
> (risposte si fa x dire )



Dai, si sta riferendo alla sintassi scoordinata, alla punteggiatura e ai typos. Forse stai pigiando i tasti su un cellulare senza troppa attenzione.

Onestamente provoca un sacco di problemi anche a me quando ti leggo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2019)

Comunque non sarei così certo di una vittoria schiacciante della Lega nord. Salvini avrà sempre delle carte molto importanti a disposizione, in primis i migranti (3 ore fa ha postato su un tunisino. Insomma ha iniziato la campagna elettorale)

Ma nella sua stessa pagina sono moltissimi i delusi. Ho visto quella stessa presa di coscienza nella pagina di Berluscone, quando prese la mazzata che chiuse il discorso strazio italia.

Insomma ci credo pochissimo, ma chissà... C'è stato un altro Matteo (Fonzie) che ha goduto di ampissimi consensi. Sappiamo poi com'è andata


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2019)

I social non contano niente, ok, ma leggo parecchie critiche ed insulti sulla pagina facebook di Salvini da parte di suoi elettori delusi. Per me al 40% da solo non ci arriva e calerà un bel po. I grillini hanno la grande occasione di resuscitare e passare dalla parte dei "giusti" con Salvini rischia di buttare quanto di buono fatto finora (per "buono" mi riferisco ovviamente al fatto che è arrivato quasi al 40% da solo).

Per me, avrebbe fatto meglio a non cercare pretesti e lasciare le cose così com'erano. Questa sua megalomania rischia di farlo crollare sul serio. Probabilmente, aveva paura veramente di qualche legge che a lui o al suo partito avrebbe dato fastidio, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Agosto 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> OK capisco.
> Conte avrà certamente parlato con Di Maio, che semplicemente può avergli detto che il suo partito è fedele al no. Ma non per forza per salvare la faccia, mi pare abbiano detto di tutto riguardo al no. Voglio dire, credono davvero che non serva. Pur sapendo del sì di massa opposto, uno può avere la libertà di dire no.
> 
> Poi su Salvini è chiara a tutti l intenzione, tant'è che Conte lo ha vistosamente sbugiardato




Si, ma Conte non avrebbe mai parlato del si se davvero di Maio avesse detto quello che dici tu. Si era pure congratulato con Toninelli. E' palese che scoppiato il caso mediatico dopo le dichiarazioni di Conte, Di Maio abbia fatto come suo solito marcia indietro per paura di andare in picchiata di consensi visto le reazioni che hanno suscitato le dichiarazioni del presidente.

Lo dico con rammarico, e' da quando è nato che ho votato per il m5s a parte le ultime europee, ma il dire tutto e il contrario di tutto di Di Maio è qualcosa di imbarazzante, tra l'altro invece di migliorare è peggiorato col passare del tempo.

Spara dichiarazioni a raffica per cerca di ingraziarsi tutti, un giorno dice una cosa che per accattivarsi certa gente, ma così scontenta altri, il giorno dopo quindi dice il contrario per accontentare gli scontenti di prima. Un loop infinito in pratica che causa irritazione a tutti alla fine, mi chiedo come non ci arrivi


----------



## Boomer (9 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I social non contano niente, ok, ma leggo parecchie critiche ed insulti sulla pagina facebook di Salvini da parte di suoi elettori delusi. Per me al 40% da solo non ci arriva e calerà un bel po. I grillini hanno la grande occasione di resuscitare e passare dalla parte dei "giusti" con Salvini rischia di buttare quanto di buono fatto finora (per "buono" mi riferisco ovviamente al fatto che è arrivato quasi al 40% da solo).
> 
> Per me, avrebbe fatto meglio a non cercare pretesti e lasciare le cose così com'erano. Questa sua megalomania rischia di farlo crollare sul serio. Probabilmente, aveva paura veramente di qualche legge che a lui o al suo partito avrebbe dato fastidio, altrimenti non me lo spiego.



Questo continuo sottovalutare Salvini mi fa sorridere. Uno che ha portato la Lega dal 3% al 38%...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2019)

Salvini al TG1 con la maglia con scritto premier sotto il suo nome ahahahah. Chissà da quanto era pronta  .


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini al TG1 con la maglia con scritto premier sotto il suo nome ahahahah. Chissà da quanto era pronta  .



Già lo scorso anno il motto era "Salvini Premier" magari è vecchia


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Questo continuo sottovalutare Salvini mi fa sorridere. Uno che ha portato la Lega dal 3% al 38%...



.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Già lo scorso anno il motto era "Salvini Premier" magari è vecchia


Non so, i caratteri della maglia sanno di "nuovo". Può anche darsi che sia come dici tu.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Questo continuo sottovalutare Salvini mi fa sorridere. Uno che ha portato la Lega dal 3% al 38%...


Non lo sottovaluto affatto. Parlo di 40% da solo, ma per me si confermerà ancora primo partito come ho detto nelle righe precedenti. Però non si può negare che è fortunato ad avere delle opposizioni che sono una barzelletta e fanno di tutto per farlo salire.


----------



## Boomer (9 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non lo sottovaluto affatto. Parlo di 40% da solo, ma per me si confermerà ancora primo partito come ho detto nelle righe precedenti. Però non si può negare che è fortunato ad avere delle opposizioni che sono una barzelletta e fanno di tutto per farlo salire.



40% da solo è molto dura. Non vedo perchè non allearsi con Fratelli di Italia. Insieme potrebbero governare senza particolari patemi.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Quindi il progetto è rimasto invariato? Non l'hanno aggiornato? Allora complimenti alla lega per impuntarsi su qualcosa di sbagliato.



La stessa Lega era contraria alla TAV, il punto è che i voti alla fine dei conti li prende al Nord e al Nord l'importante che si facciano cose per loro, che siano utili o meno conta poco. In realtà non è inutile, semplicemente lo diventa per via dei costi e il fatto che ci sono nuovi sistemi di trasporto persone e merci molto più avanzati e che surclasseranno qualsiasi TAV nei prossimi anni (e su cui altri Stati già hanno investito, vedi Hyperloop)


----------



## sette (10 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I social non contano niente, ok, ma leggo parecchie critiche ed insulti sulla pagina facebook di Salvini da parte di suoi elettori delusi. Per me al 40% da solo non ci arriva e calerà un bel po. I grillini hanno la grande occasione di resuscitare e passare dalla parte dei "giusti" con Salvini rischia di buttare quanto di buono fatto finora (per "buono" mi riferisco ovviamente al fatto che è arrivato quasi al 40% da solo).
> 
> Per me, avrebbe fatto meglio a non cercare pretesti e lasciare le cose così com'erano. Questa sua megalomania rischia di farlo crollare sul serio. Probabilmente, aveva paura veramente di qualche legge che a lui o al suo partito avrebbe dato fastidio, altrimenti non me lo spiego.



Ha completamente perso la testa. Io vorrei vedere le facce dei suoi consulenti, sempre che ne abbia, almeno lo spero, altrimenti ci stiamo ficcando in un tunnel senza uscita, per davvero.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I social non contano niente, ok, ma leggo parecchie critiche ed insulti sulla pagina facebook di Salvini da parte di suoi elettori delusi. Per me al 40% da solo non ci arriva e calerà un bel po. I grillini hanno la grande occasione di resuscitare e passare dalla parte dei "giusti" con Salvini rischia di buttare quanto di buono fatto finora (per "buono" mi riferisco ovviamente al fatto che è arrivato quasi al 40% da solo).
> 
> Per me, avrebbe fatto meglio a non cercare pretesti e lasciare le cose così com'erano. Questa sua megalomania rischia di farlo crollare sul serio. Probabilmente, aveva paura veramente di qualche legge che a lui o al suo partito avrebbe dato fastidio, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


Se la politica fosse un gioco, sarebbe senza alcun dubbio "ad informazione imparziale". Ecco perché noi comuni mortali non possiamo che lasciarci uno spazio in cui fare ipotesi. 
La mia è che la lega nelle dinamiche politiche non ha nulla di diverso dalla famosa casta di cui si è parlato con l arrivo del 5 stelle. 
- bisogna ripensare a quel momento di 18 mesi fa con il trio Berlusconi Salvini Meloni. Salvini si insedia col 5 stelle, ma cosa sappiamo dei "meeting" con gli amici di sempre? Mi ricordo di Gasparri e credo Brunetta che pubblicamente ricordavano a Salvini che mettersi contro Berlusconi non è una cosa furba da fare. 

- altro dubbio è il caso Siri, andato com'è andato sotto le pressioni 5 stelle. Come sarebbe andato con la lega sola al comando? 

- l intercettazione di un mese fa di Arata, in cui si ipotizza il pagamento di una tangente a Siri, in modo da infkitrarsi, oltre che altre uscire tipo:
“Ci mettiamo mano al 100% al decreto sulle rinnovabili, l’ho fatto bloccare. Facciamo mettere quello che vogliamo“
e
"l emendamento doveva passare, ma questi del movimento rompono i cojon1" 

- pochi giorni fa Salvino, il ministro dell interno, parla della possibilità di eliminare il reato di abuso d ufficio. 

Insomma mi sembra che con la mano davanti faccia i giochi da circo ("difendere i confini", "la tav manda avanti il paese", "suor vergine Maria ci assiste dall alto e ci farà vincere") e con quella dietro ti frega il portafoglio (Siri, Russia, 49 milioni, favori agli amici, tangenti) 

La spiegazione è che sanno che i consensi cambiano presto, ed è il caso di capitalizzare. È pane pane vino vino quanto detto da Giuseppe Conte. 

Inoltre l arrivo di certe leggi è davvero un pericolo per alcuni. Noi sottovalutiamo i profili psicologici di certi elementi della casta. I suicidi di politici durante Tangentopoli sono stato studiati da diversi psicologi: questi vivono veramente una realtà parallela, per loro non c'è alternativa alla vita ricca e privilegiata di cui godono. Per mantenere lo stile di vita si fa di tutto. 
Oggi, secondo me, l uomo che può salvargli gli aperitivi sullo yatch è Matteo Salvino. 




Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma Conte non avrebbe mai parlato del si se davvero di Maio avesse detto quello che dici tu. Si era pure congratulato con Toninelli. E' palese che scoppiato il caso mediatico dopo le dichiarazioni di Conte, Di Maio abbia fatto come suo solito marcia indietro per paura di andare in picchiata di consensi visto le reazioni che hanno suscitato le dichiarazioni del presidente.
> 
> Lo dico con rammarico, e' da quando è nato che ho votato per il m5s a parte le ultime europee, ma il dire tutto e il contrario di tutto di Di Maio è qualcosa di imbarazzante, tra l'altro invece di migliorare è peggiorato col passare del tempo.
> 
> Spara dichiarazioni a raffica per cerca di ingraziarsi tutti, un giorno dice una cosa che per accattivarsi certa gente, ma così scontenta altri, il giorno dopo quindi dice il contrario per accontentare gli scontenti di prima. Un loop infinito in pratica che causa irritazione a tutti alla fine, mi chiedo come non ci arrivi


Invece secondo me Conte si è limitato uno ad esprimere la sua opinione, e due a dichiarare il volere della maggioranza del parlamento. Non trovo strano che Conte e Di Maio possano avere opinioni diverse su mille possibili discussioni. Ma che Salvino, visto che dopo l europee saranno partite "le telefonate", mandi tutto all aria, pur avendo la possibilità di farla la tav, è ridicolo e infatti se ne sono accorti tutti, pure i sostenitori Lega. E perfino Conte, sempre astenutosi da giudizi, ha posato le pall3 sulla testa di Salvino con le dichiarazioni di 2 giorni fa. 



Boomer ha scritto:


> Questo continuo sottovalutare Salvini mi fa sorridere. Uno che ha portato la Lega dal 3% al 38%...


No aspetta, tutti siamo ben coscienti del credito elettorale di Salvino. Personalmente da dopo le europee ho trovato lampante che Salvino abbia fatto centro su un tasto dolentissimo, che è l immigrazione. Di fatto, lavorando di post di Facebook e video in cui si riprende con il cellulare, ha creato consenso. 
Consenso che trovo ancora più saldo di quello acquisito ai tempi con Renzie, perché la questione dei migranti fd leva su certi elementi. 
Trovo quindi il trionfo elettorale di Salvino sostanzialmente inevitabile. Tra l'altro ha sempre quei bonus fdi ed fi da giocarsi, che il 5 stelle non ha. 

Solo un Giuseppe Conte+5 Stelle potrebbe arginare una vittoria scontata. Conte si è dimostrato un Presidente del Consiglio serio e di valore. E questo valore non sarà ignorato dalla gente. Ma comunque, in termini di puro e grezzo conteggio di voti, Salvino non ha rivali


----------



## sunburn (10 Agosto 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> No aspetta, tutti siamo ben coscienti del credito elettorale di Salvino. Personalmente da dopo le europee ho trovato lampante che Salvino abbia fatto centro su un tasto dolentissimo, che è l immigrazione. Di fatto, lavorando di post di Facebook e video in cui si riprende con il cellulare, ha creato consenso.
> Consenso che trovo ancora più saldo di quello acquisito ai tempi con Renzie, perché la questione dei migranti fd leva su certi elementi.
> Trovo quindi il trionfo elettorale di Salvino sostanzialmente inevitabile. Tra l'altro ha sempre quei bonus fdi ed fi da giocarsi, che il 5 stelle non ha.


Secondo me, state facendo lo stesso errore di Salvini: sovrastimare il peso elettorale della lega. 
Si dà troppa importanza ai sondaggi. Questi, oltre ad aver già dimostrato innumerovoli volte la loro inaffidabilità, generalmente rilevano un dato di astensionisti/indecisi intorno al 40%, quindi un'affluenza intorno al 60%. Si tratta di un dato in totale contrasto con l'affluenza che si ha storicamente alle elezioni politiche. Dal 1994 a oggi, ci sono state 7 elezioni politiche e in 5 casi su 7 si è registrata un'affluenza dall'80% a salire, negli altri due casi si è fermata al 75% e al 72%.
Ne segue che, verosimilmente, l'affluenza alle nuove ipotetiche elezioni sarebbe intorno al 75%. Quindi, per arrivare al 38% da sola, la lega dovrebbe prendere tra i 15 e i 16 milioni di voti. Nella storia repubblicana, il record di voti assoluti per un singolo partito è di 14 milioni, fatto registrare nel 1976 dalla DC(con un'affluenza del 93%). 
Il tutto partendo dal "clamoroso boom" elettorale delle Europee di 9 milioni di voti, due milioni di voti in meno rispetto all'altro "clamoroso boom" del pd alle Europee precedenti.
Tutto è possibile: può essere che la lega faccia il record assoluto di voti nella storia repubblicana, com'è possibile che l'affluenza crolli e rimescoli le carti. Però, sulla base del dato storico consolidato, mi sembra molto più verosimile una lega al 30-32%, che già vorrebbe dire prendere 3-4 milioni di voti in più rispetto alle Europee. E non le basterebbe per governare da sola.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me, state facendo lo stesso errore di Salvini: sovrastimare il peso elettorale della lega.
> Si dà troppa importanza ai sondaggi. Questi, oltre ad aver già dimostrato innumerovoli volte la loro inaffidabilità, generalmente rilevano un dato di astensionisti/indecisi intorno al 40%, quindi un'affluenza intorno al 60%. Si tratta di un dato in totale contrasto con l'affluenza che si ha storicamente alle elezioni politiche. Dal 1994 a oggi, ci sono state 7 elezioni politiche e in 5 casi su 7 si è registrata un'affluenza dall'80% a salire, negli altri due casi si è fermata al 75% e al 72%.
> Ne segue che, verosimilmente, l'affluenza alle nuove ipotetiche elezioni sarebbe intorno al 75%. Quindi, per arrivare al 38% da sola, la lega dovrebbe prendere tra i 15 e i 16 milioni di voti. Nella storia repubblicana, il record di voti assoluti per un singolo partito è di 14 milioni, fatto registrare nel 1976 dalla DC(con un'affluenza del 93%).
> Il tutto partendo dal "clamoroso boom" elettorale delle Europee di 9 milioni di voti, due milioni di voti in meno rispetto all'altro "clamoroso boom" del pd alle Europee precedenti.
> Tutto è possibile: può essere che la lega faccia il record assoluto di voti nella storia repubblicana, com'è possibile che l'affluenza crolli e rimescoli le carti. Però, sulla base del dato storico consolidato, mi sembra molto più verosimile una lega al 30-32%, che già vorrebbe dire prendere 3-4 milioni di voti in più rispetto alle Europee. E non le basterebbe per governare da sola.


Questo, dal mio punto di vista, è confortante. Forse sono troppo influenzato da certi colpi mediatici targati Salvini, il più efficace dei quali è sicuramente Carolina, la cui foto son sicuro è appesa nella camera di Salvini, tanto bene ha portato al consenso della lega. 

Poi subito ha cercato di capitalizzare la morte del carabiniere quando si era detto che erano stati degli africani ("lavori forzati a vita" chiaro riferimento alla schiavitù di un tempo), ma non erano nigga e gli è andata male (ha comunque cercato qualcosa appoggiando un reato cioè bendare un sospettato). 

Il fatto è che con fdi ed fi la vittoria è in ogni caso certa. Da soli o in compagnia, sarà governo leghista. 

Devo augurarmi che l intesa m5s PD sia vera LOL. A mio parere, anche se sempre al 50%, il 5 stelle deve continuare a stare al governo. Ad alcuni può far schifo, ma è l unico partito che pur sbagliando, sta creando contraddittorio a un sodalizio politico lungo una vita.
E di tempi in cui rischia di governare un personaggio come Salvini è grasso che cola. Giuseppe Conte poi è il Maradona dei politici


----------

